# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  SOS: les chiots du refuge Remember Me Land (Roumanie) recherchent une famille

## Asso Remember Me

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* XXX
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 7 ans 6 mois 
*N° d'identification:* à venir
*Stérilisé ?* Ne sais pas
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger

Risque de mort







Contact


*E-mail :* assorememberme@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 250 




  
Beaucoup trop de chiots au refuge, aidez nous à les sauver !!!
Nous recherchons des familles responsables en France ou en Belgique. L'association se charge du voyage jusqu'en France.

Les chiots seront identifiés, vaccinés et stérilisés (s'il sont assez agés pour l'être )avant d'arriver en France.

Arley, mâle né en juillet 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...ighlight=arley


Scoop, mâle né en août 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...ighlight=scoop

Buddah, mâle né en août 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...ghlight=buddah


Bonzai, mâle né en août 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...ghlight=bonzai


Chip's, mâle né en août 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...highlight=chip


Cheyenne, femelle née en août 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...light=cheyenne



Shaggy, mâle né en août 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...ghlight=shaggy



Diabolo, mâle né en septembre 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...hlight=diabolo



Piper, femelle née en octobre 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...ighlight=piper


Eclipse, chiot mâle né en juillet 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...hlight=eclipse


Yoko, mâle né en décembre 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...highlight=yoko


Tilk, mâle né en décembre 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...member-me-land


Dandy, mâle né en décembre 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...member-me-land


Winnie, mâle né en août 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...member-me-land


Kilimandjaro, mâle né en juillet 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...on-chez-lucian


Galipette, femelle née en novembre 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...member-me-land


Loula, femelle née en décembre 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...member-me-land


Elly, femelle née en décembre 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...member-me-land


Sugar, mâle né en octobre 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...ighlight=sugar


WIFI, mâle né en janvier 2016
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...member-me-land


SPIKE, mâle né en janvier 2016
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...member-me-land


LEONARDO, mâle né en novembre 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...member-me-land


ANUBIS, mâle né en mars 2016
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...member-me-land


Pépite, femelle née en août 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...member-me-land



d'autres chiots seront ajoutés sous peu

Formulaire à remplir pour une demande d'adoption (sans engagement) : http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...-d-adoption-fa
 Contact pour plus d'information : assorememberme@gmail.com

----------


## Une pension pour César

Ces moustaches couvertes de glace  .
Quel tristesse!
C'est toujours très dur pour les chiots, et les vieux.
Vraiment triste...

----------


## Une pension pour César

UP!

----------


## Asso Remember Me

Nouvelles fiches créées

----------


## Asso Remember Me

ces bébés n'auront pas eu le temps de connaitre le bonheur, le froid et les maladies ont eu raison de leurs petites vies

----------


## mimille05

Vous ne voulez pas de famille d'accueil ? Ca limite les placements quand même....

----------


## Asso Remember Me

Bonjour, nous sommes une petites asso et n'avons pas les moyens financiers d'assumer plus de chiens en FA malheureusement. Nous avons près de 20 chiens en FA en France.

----------


## tequila64

le voyage d' un animal coute t il cher? cela serait peu etre bien de faire une cagnotte pour reccolter l 'argent pour rapatrier les chiots et les mettre en fa plutot que la bas dans le froid

----------


## Asso Remember Me

Nous avons plus de 20 chiens en FA en France à faire adopter avant d'accepter de nouvelles FA.
Le but n'est pas de placer le plus de chien possible en FA mais de trouver de bon adoptants, malheureusement en Roumanie les urgences se bousculent si nous acceptions les FA pour chaque urgence, nous aurions plus de 100 chiens en FA!

Cette décision de ne plus accepter de FA pour le moment est prise à contre cœur, mais nous devons nous y tenir.

Il n'est donc pas nécessaire de lancer une cagnotte, mais pour information les frais de rapatriements sont de 120€ auxquels ils faut ajouter les frais de vaccination, d'identification et de stérilisation.

Avast, Hasco et Caramel sont réservés adoption.

----------


## Asso Remember Me

3 bébs de plus sont prêts à voyager.
Il s'agit de Lasko, Lilirose et Livia recueillis avec leur maman alors qu'ils avaient seulement quelques jours









Ils reviennent de très loin ces bébés...
_Lilirose, femelle née en octobre 2015
_http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...light=lilirose


Livia, _femelle née en octobre 2015_
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...ighlight=livia


_Lasko, mâle né en octobre 2015
http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...ighlight=lasko
_

----------


## Asso Remember Me

[U][/URL]

Cherry est réservée adoption , elle arrivera en France ce week end

----------


## Asso Remember Me

Arrivées de début février avec plusieurs chiots (et adultes bien entendu) sauvés grâce à la mobilisation de tous

----------


## Asso Remember Me

Shadow est réservée adoption

----------


## Asso Remember Me

Lilirose et Lasko sont réservés adoption, ils arriveront en France ce week end



Le printemps arrive et les températures se font plus clémentes, malheureusement le refuge continue d'accueillir de plus en plus de chiots , tous méritent de grandir au sein d'une famille

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Asso Remember Me

L'hiver aura été cruel avec nos petits protégés, beaucoup y auront perdu la vie, d'autres plus chanceux ont pu trouver  une famille en France grâce à une belle mobilisation:


Winky



Pinky



Livia



L'hiver est enfin terminé, mais la situation reste toujours aussi difficile avec la capture de plusieurs mères et leurs chiots par les dogcatchers.




Il est nécessaire de rester mobilisés afin d'offrir une vie à ces petites âmes.

 Prochains rapatriements prévus en mai, n'hésitez pas à nous contacter

----------


## Asso Remember Me

Arrivée en France du 23/04




Plusieurs chiots ont trouvé amour et sécurité en France et en Belgique.

Restons mobilisés pour ceux restés au refuge

----------


## banzai

ça fait chaud au coeur

----------


## barboasa

> ça fait chaud au coeur


Il y en a encore tellement qui attendent

----------


## Asso Remember Me

Prochain voyage le 18 juin, l'occasion d'offrir une nouvelle vie à ces petits.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## bab

Léon, né en novembre 2015


Takk, née en novembre 2015


Cerise, née en février 2016

----------


## VAL23

Bonjour,
Je résume mon profil pour gagner du temps
Je souhaite adopter , "malheureusement" suivant des critères précis pour éviter le "craquage" sur un loulou qui aurait moins de chance de s'intégrer dans ma tribu.
Je n'ai pas d'enfant, je vis à la campagne en maison avec très grand terrain clôturé ( mais les chiens se promènent avec nous )et je travaille sur place avec mon ami de "tréééééés " longue date. Lui possède déjà 2 chiens, une grande croisée berger stérilisée de presque 3 ans (asso GALGOS) et un petit croisé mâle fox/bichon d'environ 6 ans (recueilli chiot dans la rue), les 2 sont sociables.
J'ai perdu mon propre chien ( adoption SPA  sos sénior), adopté à 13 ans et mort à 19 ans, il était là avant l'adoption des 2 autres.
Je cherche donc un chiot mâle de moins ou environ d'un an, de taille moyenne , pas plus de 15 kg adulte de type croisé COLLEY/EPAGNEUL/BORDER ...
A noter que notre famille comprend 1 chat abandonné devant chez nous et 2 lapines de récup' qui vivent en semi-liberté , mais l'éducation pourvoira à une bonne entente entre toutes les bestioles.
J'ai l'habitude des chiens "compliqués" (phobies, agressivité, stress...) ça ne m'effraie pas, tout se règle avec de la patience et du bon sens.
_Par contre je préfère préciser ( à cause de mauvaises expériences avec des associations) que je ne souhaite pas devenir adhérente d'une asso en particulier, mon don et ma participation (hors frais d'adoption) sont d'adopter un animal et de fait de libérer une place afin de sauver un autre chien en détresse et de m'engager au quotidien auprès de mon nouveau compagnon._
_Enfin, si je préfère éviter de me rendre dans un refuge c'est parce que je l'ai fait une fois et que j'ai encore du mal à le digérer pour plein de raisons, sur photo, c'est pas forcément mieux mais la "distance" me permet de rester un peu plus "zen".
_Voilà, je suis prête à m'investir si mon profil vous convient...
A bientôt peut-être!

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## barboasa

L'association a plein de petits loups dit " compliqué" à placer pourquoi ne pas faire votre demande d'adoption. ?  L'équipe vous aidera à trouver parmis leur protèges un loulou qui colle à votre demande

----------


## aurore27

ptg sur fb

----------


## VAL23

Bonjour,
J'ai envoyé une candidature et reçu la visite d'un bénévole qui a transmis mon dossier le dimanche 7 août, ( qui s'est a priori bien passée).
Et depuis pas de nouvelle. J'ai entre-temps renvoyé un mail qui faisait part d'une inquiétude que j'ai vis-à-vis de l'adoption, pas de réponse...d'ailleurs, ça m'a un peu plus inquiété...parce que j'attendais une réaction. 
...
Le premier et le dernier contact téléphonique avec un membre de l'asso avant la visite de la bénévole m'a appris qu'un voyage en Roumanie se faisait vers le 16 août, si je me souviens bien.

----------


## barboasa

Vous avez fait une demande pour qui ?

----------


## VAL23

Je voulais attendre l'avis de l'asso sur mon dossier rempli par la bénévole avant de craquer sur un chien en particulier, parce que si le résultat avait été défavorable, ça ne m'aurait pas fait de bien de penser à un chien précis que je n'aurai pas eu le droit d'adopter au final. La personne de Remember Me avec qui j'étais en contact m'a aussi demandé un nom de loulou, je lui en ai donné 5 pour qu'elle puisse se faire une idée du type de chien que je cherchais ( sachant que c'était des critères en rapports avec les chiens que nous avons déjà) elle a pu en écarter 2 ( trop grands) et avait conservé 3 noms à redéfinir en fonction des infos qu'elle aurait sur le terrain. ( dans les 3, il y en avait un pour lequel j'avais effectivement un "papillon dans le ventre", mais ce ne sont que des photos et tous me faisaient craquer) . Dans la foulée,  le hasard a voulu qu'un chien à adopter se pointe dans mon horizon, comme je n'avais pas de réaction de la part de Remember, je me suis penchée sur son cas et c'est en cours, je vais le voir demain et nous verrons pour la suite...

----------


## barboasa

Serait il possible d'avoir votre nom complet parce que je ne vois vraiment votre formulaire dans nos dossiers

----------


## VAL23

J'étais en contact au téléphone et par mail avec MarieB , FA d'une chienne appelée BONES et Carine de l'asso Remember me. Peut-être pouvez-vous les joindre ?

----------


## barboasa

Bizarre nous n'avons jamais eu de formulaire d'adoption pour bones.
Marybee est pour le moment en Roumanie avec une partie de l'équipe.
Je demande à marybee de vous recontacter si vous le souhaitez

----------


## VAL23

Je suis désolée, vous n'avez pas compris, je n'ai jamais dit que j'avais rempli un formulaire pour BONES, j'ai dit que j'avais été en contact avec Marybee qui est à ce qu'elle m'a expliqué FA pour BONES! 
Mon formulaire à moi comportait le nom de 3 autres chiens actuellement en Roumanie. Mais peut-être que mon dossier ne s'est pas révélé valable suivant vos critères, cela expliquerait peut-être pourquoi je n'ai pas eu de réponse...

----------


## barboasa

On envoie chaque fois un mail pour annoncer le refus du dossier et expliquer pourquoi c'est refusé.
En même temps sans votre nom ou les noms des chiens pour lequel vous avez envoyé votre formulaire je ne sais rien vous dire

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## bab

Cerise est en FA dans le 57



Léon et Takk grandissent en Roumanie


Léon


Takk

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## bab

Cerise est adoptée  :: 

Léon est réservé adoption (il arrive le 26 novembre). :: 

Takk grandit au refuge (il a eu 1 an en septembre) :: 

A l'adoption également :

Aldo né en mars 2016 (identifié, castré, vacciné)



Menthe, male né en février 2016 (identifié, castré, vacciné)



Belive femelle, née en mars 2016 (stérilisée, vaccinée, pucéee)



Prue femelle née en juin 2016 ((stérilisée, vaccinée, pucée)

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## bab

Aldo et Menthe sont réservés adoption.  :: 
Prue est en FA dans le 38.  :: 

Belive est toujours au refuge. 



> *Belive est sociable, elle fera maximum 15kg elle n'est pas très grande*





En attente au refuge également :

Cook, male né en février 2016, vacciné, pucé, castré.



Dolmen, femelle très sociable et affectueuse



Mascara femelle née en aout 2016

----------


## bab

Mascara est réservée adoption  :: 


Dolmen s'avère être...un mâle


Cook attend toujours



Belive (au second plan, au centre)

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## bab

Le magnifique Dolmen, sociable et affectueux est toujours à l'adoption



*Belive* est une super  petite chienne, pas craintive du tout du tout bien au contraire ! Elle  est joyeuse, sociable, dynamique, joueuse, un petit rayon de soleil !  Elle est vraiment de petite taille et je ne pense pas qu'elle grandira  beaucoup, je dirais environ 10kg max...


*Cook est craintif et peut se montrer agressif s'il est acculé, il hurle si on le force vraiment au contact...  Il aura besoin d'une famille patiente et expérimentée.



Clinton, male né en juin 2016, OK tout


*

----------


## bab

Clinton est adopté.

Dolmen, Cook et Belive sont toujours à l'adoption.

Richard, né en septembre 2016

----------


## bab

Dolmen est adopté  :: 


Richard, Belive et Cook grandissent au refuge  :: 


Richard




Belive, à droite dans la niche de droite





Cook en vidéo
https://youtu.be/LgC1WgTe4IA

----------


## bab

> *COOK- mâle croisé taille moyenne - né en février 2016- REMEMBER ME LAND* par *Van_Do* le Sam 15 Avr - 20:02
> 
> *Cook a énormément évolué ! Je pense qu'en janvier nous lui avions fait vraiment très peur vu que dès notre arrivée nous avions attrapé pas mal de chiens pour le rapatriement... Cette fois Cook s'est montré hyper sociable et amical avec l'équipe !
> *
> 
> 
> *BELIVE - chiot femelle, croisée, née environ en mars 2016 - REMEMBER ME LAND* par *Véro* le Ven 14 Avr - 14:49
> 
> C'est le coeur très lourd et avec beaucoup de larme aux yeux que je l'ai remise dans son box...
> ...


.

----------


## bab

* RICHARD - mâle croisé de petite taille, né en septembre 2016 - CARMINA BUCAREST*

 par *marybee* le Jeu 27 Avr - 0:14

Richard attend toujours sa petite famille 

*COOK- mâle croisé taille moyenne - né en février 2016- REMEMBER ME LAND*

 par *patmola* le Dim 16 Avr 2017 - 18:25

Je confirme, c'est un loulout trèèès jovial !


https://youtu.be/2JFe00mk-po?t=1

_________________


*BELIVE - femelle, croisée, née environ en mars 2016 - REMEMBER ME LAND*

 par *Van_Do* Aujourd'hui à 16:52

*Belive est ok chats  

Test chats d'Oita et Belive :

*https://youtu.be/pnbQJOqn280

----------


## bab

Belive est réservée adoption :: 

Richard est toujours à l'adoption


Ainsi que Cook


Smilla, femelle, soeur de Richard, née en septembre 2016

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption  ::  ::

----------


## bab

Une petite photo de Smilla et Richard



Cook, très amical   ::  qui grandit au refuge (il a eu 1 an en février, au refuge depuis l'age de 6 mois :: )


Beauty, femelle née en janvier 2017

----------


## bab

La petite Smilla est réservée adoption  :: 

A quand le tour de Richard, Cook et Beauty ?

----------


## bab

Beauty est réservée FA  :Pom pom girl: 

up pour Richard


Cook



Noemy, née en avril 2017, affectueuse, sociable et joueuse. OK chiens, chats et enfants

----------


## bab

Noemy est réservée adoption  :: 

Cook et Richard attendent toujours en Roumanie  :: 

Ainsi que Sweety

Sweety, femelle, née en avril 2017


Et Bueno, male, ,né en mai 2017

----------


## bab

Sweety est réservée adoption. Elle arrive le 2 septembre  :Pom pom girl: 

Help pour Richard


Bueno



Flory, femelle, née en avril 2017

----------


## bab

Flory est réservée adoption  :: 

up pour Richard (qui vient de "fêter" ses 1 an)


Bueno



Lilith, femelle, née en novembre 2016

----------


## Marioncarlier

Bonjour, j'ai adopté Smilla au rapatriement du 1er juillet, cette petite princesse est douce, câline, affectueuse, propre , une puce adorable 0 défaut, elle me rend très heureuse. je pense que Richard sera aussi adorable que sa soeur pensez à lui svp. Merci.

----------


## bab

help !!

Bueno, né en mai 2017


Lilith, née en novembre 2016



Mondy, né en mai 2017



Piluile, née en aout 2017

----------


## bab

Pilule est adoptée.

up pour Mondy


Olive, femelle née en octobre 2017



Popeye, frère d'Olive


Kansas, male, né en mai 2017

----------


## bab

Kansas est réservé adoption

Up pour Mondy


Popeye


Olive


Lilly, femelle, née en octobre 2017

----------


## bab

Popeye et Olive sont en FA en Belgique



Mondy


Penny, femelle, née en octobre 2017


Forest, male, né en juillet 2017

----------


## bab

up !!

Prochain rapatriement le 17 mars ; date limite de réservation le 10 mars.

Forest (né en juillet 2017)


Penny (née en octobre 2017)


Mondy (né en mai 2017)

----------


## bab

Penny est adoptée  :: 

Up pour Forest


Mondy


Sunny, femelle née en octobre 2017

----------


## bab

> Urgent ### *Mondy va bientôt être rayé de la liste des chiots. Ses frères et soeurs ont été adoptés et se révèlent être de supers loulous... Mondy doit prendre le prochain camion. Qui sera l'heureuse famille?*




Forest


Sunny

----------


## bab

Mondy est réservé adoption  :: 

up pour Forest

*Caractère :* *Forest est sociable, affectueux et adorable
Ententes : ok chiens, chats, enfants

*

Sunny

*Caractère :* *Sunny est sociable et amicale 
Ententes : ok chiens, chats, humains
*
https://youtu.be/W91jSbWSFs8

----------


## bab

up pour Forest




Sunny
https://youtu.be/W91jSbWSFs8


Ratatouille, femelle, née en janvier 2018



Helly, femelle, née en septembre 2017

----------


## Cojo

j'adore le  regard d'helly

----------


## bab

Ratatouille est réservée adoption

up pour Helly


Sunny
https://youtu.be/2577pDCx_Cw

Forest

----------


## bab

Up !!!

Sunny


Helly


Forest

----------


## bab

up pour Sunny


Helly


Forest a eu 1 an en Juillet


Salamèche, male, né en juin 2018

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

Forest est adopté  :: , Salamèche est en FA dans le 28.



> Bientôt 1 an d'enfermement pour la si douce et tellement belle *HELLY qui était encore bébé à son arrivée au refuge.
> Personne n'a remarqué ce petit amour quand il était bébé, quelles sont ses chances aujourd'hui maintenant qu'elle est adulte ?
> Merci de lui offrir la douceur et la chaleur d'un foyer elle a tellement d'amour à vous donner en retour. Ne laissez pas HELLY sombrer dans l'oubli le plus total.
> Tout tout plein de bisous et de très très tendres câlins.*




Sunny a eu 1 an en octobre


Léopold né en septembre 2018


Léopard né en septembre 2018

----------


## France34

Il faut faire sortir au plus vite ces jolis petits chiens du refuge roumain !

----------


## bab

Léopard est en FA dans le 59, Léopold en FA en Belgique  :: 

Strike, male né en octobre 2018



Molda, femelle née en aout 2018



La jolie Sunny a eu un an en octobre. Elle est encore toute jeune et mérite sa chance  :: 



Ainsi qu'Helly née en septembre 2017

----------


## tipie59

il y a aussi Brenda (4 mois) et Kawak (4 mois) qui sont en fa dans le 59 et qui recherchent leur famille. ::

----------


## France34

Qui va donner une bonne famille adoptive à ces petits loulous ?

----------


## bab

Strike est adopté  :Pom pom girl: Molda est en FA en Belgique  :: 

Toujours rien pour Sunny et Helly  ::  :: 

Ontario, né en Septembre 2018

----------


## France34

Qui va donner une bonne famille à ces petits mignons ?

----------


## France34

Vite , ces bébés ont besoin de sortir de Roumanie ; ils sont en danger là-bas !

----------


## bab

Ontario est réservé adoption  :: 

A l'adoption Jackpot, male, né en décembre 2018



Tory, femelle, née en décembre 2018



Bambino, male, né en mars 2019

----------


## France34

Merci , Bab , pour les nouvelles et les photos de ces petits bouchons ! Belle et longue vie aux adoptés et une rapide et bonne adoption aux autres !

----------


## bab

Jackpot arrive samedi 6 juillet en FA dans le 78  :: 


Bambino



Tory



Tipex, male, né en janvier 2019

----------


## France34

Merci , Bab, pour les photos et les nouvelles de ces petits bouchons !Vite, des adoptants pour les sauver des dangers qu'ils courent dans un refuge roumain , surtout avec la grosse chaleur !   ::

----------


## bab

Bambino est réservé FA

Tipex (né en janvier 2019)


Tory, née en décembre 2018



Lysa, née en avril 2019

----------


## France34

Ils sont tous très mignons ! Je suis certaine qu'ils vont vite être pris en charge, comme BAMBINO !

----------


## bab

Bambino est adopté 



Lysa est réservée adoption  :: 

Tipex est une femelle. Toujours à l'adoption  :: 




Tory attend aussi sa famille




Ainsi que Diana, née en janvier 2019

----------


## France34

Merci, Bab , pour les bonnes nouvelles ! Que ça continue ! TIPEX et SUNNY sont de plus en plus belles ; TORY et HELLY le sont depuis leur apparition !

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

Diana



Tory



Tipex


Ne les laissez pas grandir au refuge :: 

Comme Sunny, diffusée chiot et qui a maintenant 2 ans

----------


## bab

Toujours rien pour :

Tipex



Tory



Diana

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption  :: 

Diana



Tory



Tipex

----------


## France34

Je ne comprends pas que ces demoiselles ne soient pas encore adoptées : elles sont si jolies ! ::

----------


## bab

Tipex



Tory



Diana


toujours à l'adoption  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour vite adopter ces jolies puces !

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille adoptive pour ces petits loulous avant qu'ils n'attrapent une mauvaise maladie !

----------


## bab

Les trois miss sont toujours en Roumanie  ::  Elles ont "fêté" leur première année et ne sont plus dans la catégorie des chiots.
Vont-elles continuer à grandir au refuge ?

Diana née en janvier 2019



Tory née en décembre 2018




Tipex née en janvier 2019




et les chiots qui pleuvent…

Patati née en novembre 2019



Carpette né en juin 2019



Artémis née en juin 2019
*
*

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

Artémis



Carpette



Patati




Patata, née en novembre 2019

----------


## bab

Patata est réservée adoption  ::  ainsi que Diana  :: 

toujours à l'adoption

Patati



Artémis



Carpette



Diablesse, née en décembre 2019

----------


## bab

Patati et Diablesse sont réservées adoption  :: 


Artémis, née en juin 2019



Carpette, né en juin 2019




Depp, né en juillet 2019




Elodie, née en septembre 2019

----------


## bab

Artémis et Carpette sont réservés adoption.

Depp, né en juillet 2019



Elodie née en septembre 2019



*
Bandit né en aout 2019
*


Circus né en aout 2019

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption  :: 

Depp



Elodie



Bandit



Circus

----------


## bab

Toujours personne pour ces 4 bébés (qui grandissent en refuge) :: 

Elodie



Depp



Bandit



Circus

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

Help  :: 

Bandit



Circus



Elodie



Depp

----------


## France34

Allez, vite, quelqu'un pour ces mignons !

----------


## LANCASTER

> Allez, vite, quelqu'un pour ces mignons !



Bonjour, que devient DIANA

----------


## France34

DIANA a été adoptée en Avril 2020 dans le 29 et ça se passe très bien ! ::

----------


## bab

Bandit, Circus, Depp et Elodie ont "fêté" leur 1 an au refuge  :: 

Bandit



Circus



Depp



Elodie

----------


## bab

Elodie est en FA en Belgique

Depp, Bandit et Circus sont toujours à l'adoption  :: 

A l'adoption

Soacha, née en juin 2020



Bogota née en juin 2020



Colombie née en juin 2020

----------


## bab

Elodie est adoptée en Belgique  :: 

Colombie est décédée  :: 


A l'adoption

Bogota



Soacha



Sintinella, née en février 2020

----------


## bab

Soacha est réservée adoption  :: 


A l'adoption

Sintinella née en février 2020



Bogota née en juin 2020




Luce née en juillet 2020



Spirou né en mai 2020

----------


## bab

Sintinella et Bogota sont réservées adoption  :: 
Spirou est réservé FA  :: 

Toujours à l'adoption  :

Luce née en juillet 2020



Curcuma née en juillet 2020



Rhapsody née en mai 2020

----------


## bab

Curcuma est réservée adoption :: 

A l'adoption :

Rhapsody née en mai 2020



Luce née en juillet 2020




Hochi née en juillet 2020



Madrid né en juillet 2020

----------


## bab

Luce et Hochi sont réservées adoption  :: 

Toujours à l'adoption :

Rhapsody, née en mai 2020



Madrid né en juillet 2020 (à droite)



Tess, née en février 2020




Aquila née en mars 2020

----------


## bab

Rhapsody et Madrid sont réservés adoption  :: 

A l'adoption

Tess née en février 2020



Aquila née en mars 2020




Norton né en mars 2020





Lord né en décembre 2019

----------


## bab

Aquila est réservée adoption  :: 

A l'adoption :

Lord




Tess



Norton



Tehly, née en juin 2020

----------


## bab

Tehly est réservée adoption  :: 

Toujours à l'adoption :

Norton né en mars 2020



Tess née en février 2020



Lord né en décembre 2019



Chloe née en septembre 2020

----------


## bab

Chloe est adoptée  :: 

Toujours rien pour Norton :



Tess



Lord



Naina, née en juillet 2020

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que tous ces beaux toutous trouveront leur famille pour la vie

----------


## bab

Naina est adoptée  :: 

Toujours à l'adoption :

Norton



Tess



Yida née en septembre 2020



Peek a Boo né en octobre 2020

----------


## bab

Peek a Boo et Yida sont réservé adoption

Toujours à l'adoption :

Norton né en mars 2020



Tess née en février 2020



Selenia née en novembre 2020



Tboy né en septembre 2020

----------


## Monkey

Lord a trouvé ?

----------


## bab

> Lord a trouvé ?


Malheureusement, non. Il est toujours à l'adoption  :: 

Tess, Tboy et Sélénia sont adoptés  :: 

A l'adoption :

Norton, né en mars 2020


Lord né en décembre 2019
https://youtu.be/qUJRoSyIme4

Tintin né en novembre 2020



Tapioca née en novembre 2020

----------


## bab

Lord et Norton sont toujours à l'adoption  :: 

Tapioca est décédée  :: 

Tintin est réservé adoption

A l'adoption :

Becka née en octobre 2020



Tournesol né en novembre 2020



Panthère née en novembre 2020

----------


## bab

Tournesol et Panthère sont réservés adoption  :: 

Lord et Norton sont toujours à l'adoption  :: 

A l'adoption :

Becka née en octobre 2020



Diams, née en octobre 2020




Georgia née en novembre 2020

----------


## LANCASTER

Georgia née en novembre 2020 


MP pour GEORGIA

----------


## LANCASTER

[QUOTE=LANCASTER;3332084]Georgia née en novembre 2020 



Apparemment cette petite boule d'amour EST DEJA RESERVEE ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## bab

Georgia est adoptée. Lord et Norton sont toujours à l'adoption :: 

Becka est en FA dans le 42 (avec son frère Riuky)


Diams est toujours à l'adoption


Ainsi que sa soeur, Biona

----------


## bab

Lord et Norton sont toujours à l'adoption.
Diams est réservée adoption.

A l'adoption :

Biona, née en septembre 2020



Mermaid, née en octobre 2020



Abel né en septembre 2020

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

Abel



Mermaid



Biona

----------


## bab

Toujours à l'adoption

Biona née en septembre 2020



Abel né en septembre 2020



Mermaid née en octobre 2020

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption


Abel




Mermaid




Biona

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption


Biona




Mermaid




Abel

----------


## bab

Help  :: 

Biona




Abel




Mermaid

----------


## bab

Rien de rien pour Mermaid, Biona et Abel qui ont 1 an révolu et sortent de la catégorie des chiots  ::  :: 

Mermaid née en octobre 2020



Biona née en septembre 2020



Abel né en septembre 2020

----------


## GADYNETTE

ils sont pourtant ADORABLES !!!

----------


## bab

Mermaid, Biona et Abel sont toujours à l'adoption  ::  ::  ::  :: . Ils ont un an et demi et tout l'avenir devant eux. Lord (né en décembre 2020) et Norton (mars 2020) sont également toujours à l'adoption. Une famille pour eux en 2022 ::  

Parmi les chiots à l'adoption :

Zipo, né en septembre 2021




Frisby, née en aout 2021




Souris, née en septembre 2021

----------


## bab

Zippo est réservé adoption.

Frisby née en aout 2021



Souris née en septembre 2021



Monoï née en octobre 2021

----------


## bab

Monoï est adoptée

A l'adoption :

Souris



Frisby



Genna née en novembre 21

----------


## GADYNETTE

ils sont tous super beaux....vite de gentilles familles !!!

----------


## bab

Frisby est réservée adoption.

A l'adoption :

Genna



Souris (male)




Ahman né en décembre 2021

----------


## LANCASTER

> Frisby est réservée adoption.
> 
> A l'adoption :
> 
> Genna
> 
> 
> 
> Souris (male)
> ...


GENNA sa taille est elle définitive sur la photo ou va t elle encore grandir. Merci

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Panda75

Je suis tellement surprise que Norton n'ai toujours pas de famille... Il a un physique "à la mode"... Et Lord est superbe...

----------


## bab

Ahman est réservé adoption




> GENNA sa taille est elle définitive sur la photo ou va t elle encore grandir. Merci


Genna est estimée de taille moyenne à l'âge adulte. Née en novembre 2021



Souris né en septembre 2021



Azia née en décembre 2021




Le beau Norton qui a eu 2 ans en mars  :: 



Et Lord qui a eu 2 ans en décembre  ::

----------


## bab

Genna est adoptée. Azia réservée adoption.

Toujours à l'adoption :

Souris



Dylan né en juillet 2021



Kali née en décembre 2021

----------


## bab

toujours à  l'adoption


Dylan, male né en juillet 2021



Kali, femelle née en décembre 2021



Souris, male né en septembre 2021

----------


## bab

Up !!


Dylan




Kali



Souris

----------


## bab

Souris et Dylan ont eu un an et toujours à l'adoption  :: 


Kali née en décembre 2021




Capie née en juin 2022




Nora née en janvier 2022

----------


## bab

Kali est adoptée  :: 

Toujours à l'adoption


Thalya née en décembre 2021



Capie née en juin 2022




Nora née en janvier 2022

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

Nora




Thalya




Capie

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption  :: 

Nora




Thalya




Capie

----------

